# Existing Rogers Customer Upgrade Price



## cdmoore (Jul 12, 2008)

I have been getting very different prices each store I go to about HUP for the iPhone. 

2 Different Rogers Plus stores have told me that it would just be $199/$299 if you get a data plan, no extra fees (but can't escape that admin fee of course). But today I call Rogers to order an iPhone and they tell me its $489 plus the admin fee on a 3 year contract. I asked what gives and they guy tells me I am a tier 1 client (only about $180 away from being tier 2).

So I just wanted to know what other existing Rogers customers have been getting in regards to purchase price of the iPhone for upgrades(btw, I have about 18 months left on my current contract), I want an iPhone, but there is no way in hell I am paying over $500 on a 3 year contract for it (I know the retail price is max $599).

Is it worth thinking of buying out of my contract and going with FIDO?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

cdmoore said:


> I have been getting very different prices each store I go to about HUP for the iPhone.
> 
> 2 Different Rogers Plus stores have told me that it would just be $199/$299 if you get a data plan, no extra fees (but can't escape that admin fee of course). But today I call Rogers to order an iPhone and they tell me its $489 plus the admin fee on a 3 year contract. I asked what gives and they guy tells me I am a tier 1 client (only about $180 away from being tier 2).
> 
> ...


If you're over a year into your contract you might be able to jump to Fido without any cancellation fee (unpublicized agreement). Just so long as you haven't been delinquent (sent to collections) in the last year you should be good to go.

Set up your new account first with Fido and they will port the number over.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Rogers Can Kiss My Ass*

Well it's 8:35pm and still I haven't heard from the Rogers store in Richmond Center, BC. And if I don't hear from them tonight then I don't want the phone. iPhone or not its the principle, I don't think that I need to wait 24Hrs to get a phone just because "they" need to activate it. I told the lady that she can sell my phone to someone else and they probably have. And I don't care. It s a joke to have to wait so long for them to activate these things. I mean people are doing it at home once you sign for it its pretty much yours whats the big F**ken secret?


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

cdmoore said:


> I have been getting very different prices each store I go to about HUP for the iPhone.
> 
> 2 Different Rogers Plus stores have told me that it would just be $199/$299 if you get a data plan, no extra fees (but can't escape that admin fee of course). But today I call Rogers to order an iPhone and they tell me its $489 plus the admin fee on a 3 year contract. I asked what gives and they guy tells me I am a tier 1 client (only about $180 away from being tier 2).
> 
> ...


I got the 8GB phone for $224, no admin fee. I'm was about 2.5 years into a 3 year contract. Also got them to throw in free CID and VVM.


----------



## vlade (Nov 29, 2004)

I picked up an iPhone yesterday, the upgrade price for me was $249 with a $50 rebate -- so, in total, $199. Though I think it varies by how long you've been a customer and how big your bills have been, as always.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

webterractive said:


> Well it's 8:35pm and still I haven't heard from the Rogers store in Richmond Center, BC. And if I don't hear from them tonight then I don't want the phone. iPhone or not its the principle, I don't think that I need to wait 24Hrs to get a phone just because "they" need to activate it. I told the lady that she can sell my phone to someone else and they probably have. And I don't care. It s a joke to have to wait so long for them to activate these things. I mean people are doing it at home once you sign for it its pretty much yours whats the big F**ken secret?


Wow. A little patience would do you some good. Given Friday was a global launch for the world's most advanced smartphone, it is important to be patient.

That bieng said, I can understand your frustration. I think you should decide whether you want the iPhone based on what your technology needs and wants are, not on Rogers' hapless customer support.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

BTW, I paid $335 for my iPhone 8 gig, including the $50 rebate.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Admittedly, I made the mistake of signing a three year contract last August 25. But I do believe Rogers completely perpetrated a fraud, with the Rogers employee assuring me that it was a 'smart' move so you'll be ready for the iPhone since Rogers is the only carrier in Canada carrying it (thanks to GSM). Heck, they even sent out press releases to that affect.

I was ready to plop down $600 or whatever it took yesterday to buy one, but for some arbitrary reason, I have to wait until August 25.

Please someone explain the logic in this.

That's a rhetorical question by the way, because it makes no sense.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I am so confused. I've been away in Switzerland and wasn't online.

I am an exisiting rogers customer. Isnt iPhone available for $199?? Why woul;d anyone pay more than this?

Is it available for HUP?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

> I am an exisiting rogers customer. Isnt iPhone available for $199?? Why woul;d anyone pay more than this?


The $199/299 price is for new customers. Your price depends on how long you've been with Rogers and how much money you've given them. Your price could be $599 or it could be $0. It's specific to each person.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

UnleashedLive,

the ridiculous thing is that at least in my experience, the only way you can get a new iphone is

- if you're a new customer
- if you're at least one year into your contract

you can't just buy the iphone outright, no matter the price.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

UnleashedLive said:


> The $199/299 price is for new customers. Your price depends on how long you've been with Rogers and how much money you've given them. Your price could be $599 or it could be $0. It's specific to each person.


So it is true what the rep told me?

A 3 year old customer is better to totally cancel and become a new customer , new phone, new plan...

That is the weirdest thing I've ever heard that a 3 year old customer could pay more than a new customer.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

lindmar said:


> So it is true what the rep told me?
> 
> A 3 year old customer is better to totally cancel and become a new customer , new phone, new plan...
> 
> That is the weirdest thing I've ever heard that a 3 year old customer could pay more than a new customer.


Sadly, its true. I'm an impulsive impatience gadget geek and the only way I could get one on opening day was to transfer to fido as I wanted to keep my number. If you cancel with Rogers and stay you have to take a new number. I read somewhere here or on HOFO that this (buying outright?) would be addressed on 7/24...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

> UnleashedLive,
> 
> the ridiculous thing is that at least in my experience, the only way you can get a new iphone is
> 
> ...


Yep, it's stupid but that's why we love monopolies and they're legal...oh....wait....


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

lindmar said:


> So it is true what the rep told me?
> 
> A 3 year old customer is better to totally cancel and become a new customer , new phone, new plan...
> 
> That is the weirdest thing I've ever heard that a 3 year old customer could pay more than a new customer.


As a >3 yr old customer you should be able to get it for the same price. It looks like Rogers if offering some sort of $50 rebate. You may have to go through retentions though. A regular CSR doesn't have much power, where as retentions can do just about anything.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

Just find out what tier you are in as an existing customer, and if you haven't done a hardware upgrade, you should get it for the same price.

8GB
HUP Tier 1: 349+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 2: 324+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 3: 249+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 4: 249+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 5: 224+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit

16GB
HUP Tier 1: 449+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 2: 424+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 3: 349+35Admin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 4: 349+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit
HUP Tier 5: 324+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit

*if you don't meet promotional requirements prior to upgrading to the iPhone - you will not get the the $50 bill credit


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah it was the same for me. I am *not* on a contract, switched to rogers last sept. I have never bought hardware from them. I am willing to sign for 3 years, but I can not buy a iphone till sept. I just can not believe it.

I am switching to fido.


----------



## idontknowmac (Jul 12, 2008)

Keep in mind that if anyone goes to a Rogers location and tries to get an iphone on an upgrade and they are turned away, they need to contact apple directly immediately. Apple customers are not to be turned away simply because they want to upgrade their phone on an existing contract. Problem is Rogers and its dealers don't make any money on upgrades so they want to make people activate which is where they make their money. If anyone is turned away on account of wanting to upgrade instead of activating a new number, contact Apple directly. Last I heard from some dealers they were going to try to circumvent that somehow underhandedly.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

I got my 16gb iPhone today -- they let me keep my corporate voice plan ($20) and just add the 6gb data plan and $15 value pack. Not to mention I paid $449 + activation fee for it (I was under the impression they made corporate customers pay full price).

I am very happy!!!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

kezia,

were you already under contract with Rogers though?


----------



## frenchie_123 (Aug 27, 2008)

If someone could explain to me the whole deal of switching to FIDO and how that will change if i can get the phone it would be greatly appreciated.

i have been a rogers customer for over 5 years, and have gone through 3 phones in that time. They are telling me the only way i can get the ipone is to wait until January.... which is crazy. Any other phone you can just walk into the store and buy it flat out at cost. The rogers store in my town would not even let my buy it out full right. I have spend over 4 hours on the phone trying to figure out how to get the phone and all they can tell me is i need to be able to get a hardware update.


----------

